# Bryant Wants Out



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LA Times said:


> *Bryant pushing for trade *
> 
> *LAKERS: Buss is said to be shocked after a meeting with his All-Star guard in Spain. *
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers16jun16,0,4935832.story?coll=la-home-sports


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Press Enterprise said:


> *LAKERS: Buss is said to be shocked after a meeting with his All-Star guard in Spain.*
> 
> Disgruntled Lakers guard Kobe Bryant met with Lakers owner Jerry Buss on Friday in Barcelona, Spain, and reiterated his demand to be traded, two league sources said.
> 
> ...



Im speechless fellas...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe just keeping his stance basically. He's been updating his site with the same message, which basically says he wants to be traded. I wonder where he is going to go... I can't imagine the Lakers keeping Kobe in the near future. He'll definitely be going somewhere else after his contract is up, so they might as well try and get something in return now... unless Kobe pulls a 180 and decides he wants to stay again.

Still it's pretty sad to hear this news.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah man, but If this is really what Kobe wants, I just have this feeling that its beyond roster changes, also supposedly I heard the "Kobe video" is coming out next week. Whether its a sham or not, I guess we'll find out. If its true, then its just going to add much more turmoil in the Lakers organization.


Man, I dont really care anymore if he wants to stay or not. If Kobe really wants out, then just do it. I dont want to deal with this drama for one more season and witness another first round exit and another ofseason of *****ing.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Also If he does get traded, can you guys change my Username?


:biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i guess that's it for the lakers organization.. at least for a while. seems like mitch might assemble a .500 team and leave it as is..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Hell, I just want us to give Kobe a good team to contend, if it fails then ok, blow that up. But if we trade Kobe right now, I will forever wonder what if...


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

buss and kobe are going to meet in the future and discuss, also unless i hear from kobe or buss what was said in the meeting, i wont believe it. so many people like to spin crap around and change words so its hard to see what lies are truth and what truth are lies.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maddocks said:


> buss and kobe are going to meet in the future and discuss, also unless i hear from kobe or buss what was said in the meeting, i wont believe it. so many people like to spin crap around and change words so its hard to see what lies are truth and what truth are lies.


I agree. Unless Kobe and Buss says it, I won't believe it. These days media will do anything to grab people's attention.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh well, I could take a few Lakers years of losing...I mean my 49ers are on the rise anyways and my A's are on a tear so I guess it wont be too bad when the Lakers only win 30 games next year.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

If we trade Kobe we will basically become the West Coast Knicks. We will have a roster full of overpaid has-been's to "justify" our high ticket prices. 

If we trade Kobe here's what I would like to see happen...

Get a young star and however many future #1's you can get. I know there will be some high salaries involved to make the trade work. 

Seriously, fire Mitch Kupchak. The guy can not evaluate talent. I'm sick of hearing he's handcuffed by the Buss family. Although the Buss family insisted on drafting lottery pick Bynum, I seriously doubt they are deciding who we pick when we draft 19th, 22nd, etc. That's all Kupchak and he has blown these picks. 

Move salaries for expiring salaries. If Vlad has 4 years left on his deal trade him for a player with 3 years left. The trading deadline is always a great time to pick up expiring contracts from teams looking to reload before the playoffs. The quicker we can gear up for a free agent run the better. No more marginal free agent signings.. short-term deals only. 

Phil will probably walk away so hire a young coach and just accept that we will be a lottery team for 2 or 3 years. I can stomach losing if we are actually rebuilding. 

Build the team around Bynum, the young player or players we acquire for Kobe, and the next 2 years' lottery picks. Then make a splash in free agency.

This too good for the lottery, not good enough to go deep in the playoffs crap is more frustrating to watch.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Send him to Atlanta and start to rebuild ... superstars will join the Lakers then. 

Kobe can then prove his true greatness by making the Hawks a better team. He might as well set that as a goal; what Playoff bound team do you think want to destroy their current chances and chemistry for an ego as large as Kobe's? Knicks already tried that with Marbury; do you think they will go that route again by trading for Kobe? I don't even think the Sixers want him, nor would he consider them --- he knows the fans there would eat him alive.

Wouldn't you rather lose while rebuilding with young guys than to lose with an ego-centric 'super star' that thinks he's the end-all? He cannot win a championship for the Lakers anyway, so let him go. With a young rebuilding team, you get to watch the development of the players while their loyalty to the organization grows as well. If you're honest with yourselves, you know Kobe has never cared about anyone except himself and that does not includes his family.

Cut your losses; get over the mistake of letting him call the shots and move forward.

Start over and start new. I guarantee you, the players you currently have (WITHOUT Kobe) will be a much better team. They can play ball without placating Kobe.

Make the trade ... just don't send him to any of the teams I support.


EDIT: To read with clarity.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't break the bank for Jermaine, but make a swing at Gasol. If LA can keep Odom, I expect them do some damage.

MLE PG
Kobe
Odom
Gasol
Mihm


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Also If he does get traded, can you guys change my Username?
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Admins have to do that.

Here's some key information you left out from the PE site report:



> Bryant is the only NBA player with a no-trade clause in his contract. He had said he would waive that clause. But he could make a trade more difficult because he has a three-team wish list, the sources said. Two of the teams are the Chicago Bulls and New York Knicks.
> 
> One report had the Lakers hoping to acquire Bulls center Ben Wallace, Ben Gordon, Luol Deng and Chicago's No. 1 draft pick (9) for Bryant.
> 
> ...


So... it's going to be very very hard to trade Kobe. My guess is... he doesn't go to the Bulls, as it would be my dream if he came, since I can watch him every home game... since I have season tickets courtside seats... next year for the Bulls.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Don't break the bank for Jermaine, but make a swing at Gasol. If LA can keep Odom, I expect them do some damage.
> 
> MLE PG
> Kobe
> ...


Not sure if you meant to post that in this thread or not, as it has nothing to do with Kobe wanting out, but the bigger if now is... if the Lakers can keep Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Send him to Atlanta and start to rebuild ... *superstars will join the Lakers then. *
> .


I guess Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Jermaine O'Neal just to name a few who wants to join the Lakers recently are not considered stars nowadays.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Maybe they should go back in time and trade Magic Johnson too. Oh wait, they had no problem giving in to Magic's ridiculous demands. **KOBE'S ONLY DEMAND IS THAT THE LAKERS GET BETTER!!!* *Think about it you trade Shaq b/c he wants too much money, he's out of shape and he has degressed mentally as a player. You trade Kobe b/c, god forbid, he wants the team to GET BETTER!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Kobe is asking to be out, no reason to save face. He just has to be an absolute dick to the Lakers organization on his way out, demand his team, and dictate a trade.

The trade he should be working for would be:

Bulls Trade:

Kirk Hinrich
Resigned PJ Brown
Resigned Andres Nocioni
Viktar Khryapa
#9 Pick
2008 First Round Pick

Lakers Trade: 

Kobe Bryant
Vladmir Radmanovic

Not exactly the best trade on paper, but still about the same talent being passed that was in the Shaq trade. But at the end of the day, this is a rebuild trade, not a whatever the hell the Shaq trade was supposed to be. It gives the Lakers, after next season, the capspace necessary to sign a max free agent.

They'll have a young core of:

Kirk Hinrich
Andres Nocioni
#9 Pick
Andrew Bynum

As well as Lamar Odom.

Then that team isn't good, so Lakers get their top draft pick (this is what their goal should be, to be bad enough to get a franchise player), so they'd be looking at Derrick Rose, OJ Mayo, and Michael Beasley. 

Then they go into free agency looking at: Andre Iguodala, Al Jefferson, Baron Davis, Elton Brand, Emeka Okafor, Gilbert Arenas, Jermaine O'neal, Josh Smith, Kevin Martin, Nenad Krstic, Shaun Livingston, Shawn Marion, and Tim Duncan.

While Kobe is left with a team with a chance of contending (and a serious chance that is) with

PG-Ben Gordon/Chris Duhon
SG-Kobe Bryant/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Luol Deng/Thabo Sefolosha
PF-Tyrus Thomas/Malik Allen
C- Ben Wallace


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> If Kobe is asking to be out, no reason to save face. He just has to be an absolute dick to the Lakers organization on his way out, demand his team, and dictate a trade.
> 
> The trade he should be working for would be:
> 
> ...


You're on something if you think the Lakers would trade Kobe to the Bulls and not get Gordon or Deng. It'll probably cost Chicago both of them. Kobe for Hinrich, Nocioni and the 9th pick? Ugh...that is a horrible deal.

Kobe might want out, but that doesn't mean his price is cheap. He still has two years left on his deal, so there's no way the Bulls are going to pull off some fantasy bullcrap like that. Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> If Kobe is asking to be out, no reason to save face. He just has to be an absolute dick to the Lakers organization on his way out, demand his team, and dictate a trade.
> 
> The trade he should be working for would be:
> 
> ...


You are so obsessed with the Bulls using Gordon as their PG, which is a horrible mistake, and besides Kobe wouldn't be coming to Chicago without Gordon coming to LA.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

fresh off ESPN

Kobe Bryant met with Los Angeles Lakers owner Jerry Buss in Barcelona, Spain and reiterated his demand to be traded, according to Los Angeles-area media reports citing unnamed sources. 



Chad Ford: Trade winds

Kobe Bryant is sticking to his trade demand. So which Eastern Conference superstars could be heading to Los Angeles in return? Chad Ford has two likely scenarios. Story 

The Press-Enterprise of Riverside, Calif. cited two unnamed league sources, who said Buss was shocked by Bryant's continued demand for a trade, and left the meeting uncertain if he would comply with the disgruntled All-Star's wishes. 


A source told the Los Angeles Times that Buss wanted to appeal to Bryant, reassuring him that winning remains the team's focus and that trades take time to engineer, but that Bryant remained concerned about the team's direction and did not budge from his demand.

Team sources told the Times the Lakers still have no plans to trade Bryant and remain hopeful that the situation can be resolved. 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2906373


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm so sick of this bull****. If Kobe wants out, so be it. But do not get butt****ed like we did in the Shaq trade. Learn your lesson. Taking on a **** contract(like Ben Wallace) would really piss me off. With the **** front office of the Lakers, we could be in for a long few years. There is no way we can give in to Kobe's demands because he single-handedly sliced all of our leverage. That's why you have the Pacers front office making obsurd demands. Just get him the hell out of here and start this thing over.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

haha, the lakers have very little leverage in this situation. They can sit kobe for the year with or without pay it doesn't really matter because they'll have to trade him sooner or later and he has a trade kicker as well as the trade clause.

This is purely in kobes hands. Your kidding yourselves if you think the lakers will get fair value.

A package of:
Either kirk or gordon
resigned pj brown
resigned nocioni 
9th pick

is the best you can get.

That's better than most teams get for trading their superstars.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Also If he does get traded, can you guys change my Username?
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


I want a name change too

something like

KobePoopedOnHimself


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Lakers trade Kobe *AND* don't fire Mitch Kupchak I'll want a new name too.


it will be Clippers Fan.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I want a name change too
> 
> something like
> 
> KobePoopedOnHimself


Lol

Gotta add "4life" in it.


KobePoopedONhimself4Life


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lol
> 
> Gotta add "4life" in it.
> 
> ...


names kind of long but still it :rock:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I still think finding a way to send him to Miami for Wade would be just about the sweetest move ever made. Wade's concern is beginning to grow about the future of the franchise with the diesel running out of gas and an aging cast of has-beens primarily occupying the current roster. Truly, what could be better than seeing Kobe reunite with Shaq so they can both complain about not having enough help to win and point the finger at each other once again! Up until a couple of weeks ago I was willing to give Kobe the benefit of the doubt, but now I'm just plain tired of it and couldn't care less whether he's here next year or not. He wants to go, move him. I would rather have players with the character of a Lamar Odom or Luke Walton on this team than somebody who is going to continually point the finger when things go wrong and use the "poor me" card year in and year out. Sorry Kobe, I used to have your back, but now it's just getting to be a circus and you're starting to sound an awful lot like your 1/4 ton buddy from South Beach.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> I still think finding a way to send him to Miami for Wade would be just about the sweetest move ever made. Wade's concern is beginning to grow about the future of the franchise with the diesel running out of gas and an aging cast of has-beens primarily occupying the current roster. Truly, what could be better than seeing Kobe reunite with Shaq so they can both complain about not having enough help to win and point the finger at each other once again! Up until a couple of weeks ago I was willing to give Kobe the benefit of the doubt, but now I'm just plain tired of it and couldn't care less whether he's here next year or not. He wants to go, move him. I would rather have players with the character of a Lamar Odom or Luke Walton on this team than somebody who is going to continually point the finger when things go wrong and use the "poor me" card year in and year out. Sorry Kobe, I used to have your back, but now it's just getting to be a circus and you're starting to sound an awful lot like your 1/4 ton buddy from South Beach.


dude i would love to have dwade on the lakers but i can't imagine pat riley drooling over idea of trading Wade for Kobe. Riley has a man crush on DWade and he'll do whatever it takes to make DWade stay in Miami.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First of all, Kobe going public with the trade demands raped the Lakers. They can't play hard ball now (not like they would with Mitch running the show), and every team on the planet is going to low ball.

Since this team is building for the future, my personal opinion getting Kirk in a deal isn't bad. I'd like Deng, but that wont happen because the Bulls know it doesnt need to, because the lakers up agaisnt the wall.

As long as its young talent, not young Brian cooks I'm ok with that. I mean if we trade Kobe, no Laker fan should be expecting a title any time soon. Hell right now we shouldnt expect that even if we keep them.

But I'm one of the rare, and few that thing Lamar Odom without Kobe would be a lot better and could run a team fairly well. He isn't Kobe Bryant of course, but I think he could do well with some good support that we could muster for Kobe. Your not looking at a title, but your looking at something more enjoyable than what the Lakers have been over the last few years. 

I'm a big Kobe fan, but I'm sick of hearing the drama and crying from both sides. I think kobe has a right to complain, but at the same time I think he is acting like a *****. I'd like to just see everyone happy next season.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think they keep Kobe, and trade for someone like a JO. They need 2 get someone good. NOW. or Kobe will pull an A.I.

They need 2 b ready 2 give up kwame and maybe bynum or cook...they need Kobe happy.


----------

